# Coconut fragrance oil - UK



## DucknBear Gracie (Feb 8, 2021)

Does anyone know anywhere to get coconut fragrance oil for CP soap in the UK? I've tried mystic moments, however it went solid almost as soon as I added it, I tried to get the solid mass into moulds, however it just crumbled... If anyone has got a coconut FO they stand by and love I would be so grateful to know it! I've read reviews for a few places, however a lot of them don't specify what they've used the fragrance oil for. I don't plan on adding any colourants to it and I'd like to put it into little mini moulds (ice cube size) so I can gift them in a nice jar.


----------



## ilonaliss (Feb 8, 2021)

I used the "non discolouring" coconut FO from The Soap Kitchen. It performed fairly well in soap- there was some acceleration but I think its more to do with the unholy amount of TD I added. I should add that this FO doesnt really smell like coconut in the finished soap and the bars came out beige even with all that TD  You may wanna try Gracefruit instead- I hear they have good quality FOs but I've never used them personally.


----------



## DucknBear Gracie (Feb 8, 2021)

ilonaliss said:


> I used the "non discolouring" coconut FO from The Soap Kitchen. It performed fairly well in soap- there was some acceleration but I think its more to do with the unholy amount of TD I added. I should add that this FO doesnt really smell like coconut in the finished soap and the bars came out beige even with all that TD  You may wanna try Gracefruit instead- I hear they have good quality FOs but I've never used them personally.


hmmm... Think I'll give the soap kitchens one a miss! If I'm thinking of the same place, they have pretty high delivery costs, I was going to order some coconut oil from there, however it was so expensive compared to other places! I think my plan will be to order some sample bottles from a couple of places and test - I'll start with gracefruit if they're good quality, hopefully my findings might be helpful to others, from what I've read coconut FO seems to be a cheeky one!


----------



## DucknBear Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

So... Nikura coconut fragrance oil works perfectly in cold process soap... but it doesn't smell of coconut.. at all! I found that it smelt super almondy, which was delicious, but not what I was looking for - Im not sure if maybe my bottle was mislabelled or something maybe? I am continuing my hunt for the perfect coconut fragrance!


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 11, 2021)

aethoncart.com have coconut FO, I have seen them mentioning price in GBP and Euro. But, I dont know whether they ship to UK. Apparently, their FO's are good.


----------



## DucknBear Gracie (Mar 11, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> aethoncart.com have coconut FO, I have seen them mentioning price in GBP and Euro. But, I dont know whether they ship to UK. Apparently, their FO's are good.


I just looked, they won't ship to my house, Im wondering if they may deliver to my step-dads work place as my house is quite out the way and sometimes places won't deliver to us - hopefully they will as i'm desperate for a decent coconut FO!


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 11, 2021)

I hope they will.


----------



## Quanta (Mar 11, 2021)

DucknBear Gracie said:


> Does anyone know anywhere to get coconut fragrance oil for CP soap in the UK? I've tried mystic moments, however it went solid almost as soon as I added it, I tried to get the solid mass into moulds, however it just crumbled... If anyone has got a coconut FO they stand by and love I would be so grateful to know it! I've read reviews for a few places, however a lot of them don't specify what they've used the fragrance oil for. I don't plan on adding any colourants to it and I'd like to put it into little mini moulds (ice cube size) so I can gift them in a nice jar.


Have you tried the one you have in a hot process soap? Sometimes FOs that accelerate will behave in a hot process soap since you put it in after cooking, so there's nothing to accelerate. Of course this limits your design options but at least it'll smell like coconut.


----------



## DucknBear Gracie (May 11, 2021)

Quanta said:


> Have you tried the one you have in a hot process soap? Sometimes FOs that accelerate will behave in a hot process soap since you put it in after cooking, so there's nothing to accelerate. Of course this limits your design options but at least it'll smell like coconut.


I considered, my issue is that Id like it in smaller, almost ice cube sized moulds and when I tried HP a while ago I found it hard to get it neatly into a larger mould, I feel it may super hard to get it into a small mould neatly/safely


----------



## DucknBear Gracie (May 11, 2021)

Fresh skin coconut fragrance oil is a no-go, smells lovely but went solid almost instantly, also discoloured


----------



## Babyshoes (May 11, 2021)

DucknBear Gracie said:


> Fresh skin coconut fragrance oil is a no-go, smells lovely but went solid almost instantly, also discoloured



How odd, I've recently done a test with Freshskin coconut FO in CP, and had no trouble at all with either acceleration or discolouration. I did use a very slow moving recipe for testing. 
I'm not a huge fan of the scent, but it's not unpleasant, just a matter of preference.


----------



## LucyBubbles (Jan 3, 2022)

DucknBear Gracie said:


> Does anyone know anywhere to get coconut fragrance oil for CP soap in the UK? I've tried mystic moments, however it went solid almost as soon as I added it, I tried to get the solid mass into moulds, however it just crumbled... If anyone has got a coconut FO they stand by and love I would be so grateful to know it! I've read reviews for a few places, however a lot of them don't specify what they've used the fragrance oil for. I don't plan on adding any colourants to it and I'd like to put it into little mini moulds (ice cube size) so I can gift them in a nice jar.


  I’m in Uk and use fresh skin


----------

